# Pics of your house!!!!!(please share)



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

My house








PLease share yours!


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is mine, sorry I'll try to get a new picture tomorrow...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is mine... It still needs work.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

farmpony your house is adorable! I LOVE IT! =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

NIce houses guys!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My house in the winter time 









It looks really crappy this summer because I wasn't here to fix the gardens up, they are rather over grown, oops!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, everyone has such nice homes!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awww it so cute PP!! is that the one in R.I or in AUS


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, k here is my farm haha, the pics were taken before we had a HUGE thunderstorm so they are kinda dark, but whatever


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You have to kind of look around the trees. Its just an old farm house in constant need of repair. Heres another closer one and you get to see Daisy and one of the Scotties, can't tell which one.
I had Vida tied to the flag pole mowing the grass, thats what that yellow rope is :lol:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> awww it so cute PP!! is that the one in R.I or in AUS


In RI, we def don't get snow like that in Sydney hehe.

It was built around 1909 and needs soooooo much work, but its home for now. Trying to get this loan payed off then start looking for property so maybe another 3 or 4 years  I love the landscape around your place Racer179. I would love that!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Neat thread, I like seeing houses  Here's mine

Ok when I moved in it rained like CRAZY and that's when I took a lot of these photos 










































My backyard. The gazebo thing houses a spa. I want to get rid of everything in that area and make another turnout for my minis someday


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow everyones houses are so pretty! Mine is just a plain old city house that your neighbours are really close to you.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pinto Pony said:


> I love the landscape around your place Racer179. I would love that!


lol, really ? haha well thanks, thats what saskatchewan looks like, you should see behind my house, for about five miles or so, there is no trees, just flat crop, and than there is a huge valley with like forest and everything, its really beautiful actually.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

what do you think ant as nice as some on here, we have 23 acrs land as well.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

we had 1500 acres of land lol, thats just to farm tho haha, my horses have about 15 acres, and my house is on 7 acres lol


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

has* not had 1500 acres


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, not so good pic but still... 

I live at a rowhouse. Unluckily our apartment is the one behind that bush (circled with a red circle).








You all have so beautiful houses.

Btw, how do you have snow in Australia? Do you live at mountains or somewhere like that?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

TaMMa89 said:


> Ok, not so good pic but still...
> 
> I live at a rowhouse. Unluckily our apartment is the one behind that bush (circled with a red circle).
> View attachment 10109
> ...


I didn't realize the lake was so close to your home. It in your backyard! Very pretty.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Here is mine... It still needs work.


For a MEAN OLD farmpony you have a beautiful place.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> You have to kind of look around the trees. Its just an old farm house in constant need of repair. Heres another closer one and you get to see Daisy and one of the Scotties, can't tell which one.
> I had Vida tied to the flag pole mowing the grass, thats what that yellow rope is :lol:


Vida, it's too bad that carrot thieves live in such pretty houses.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a picture of the house we now live in. It's for sale. Anyone want to purchase a house in IL? We have about 2 1/2 acres. It's a lovely house.










The new house isn't as pretty but we have 26 + acres with a lovely creek and a nice hay field.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joshie said:


> For a MEAN OLD farmpony you have a beautiful place.


 
Ahhh, gee... thanks.

I'm curious... where do you store the carrots in that house? Is that what those doors are for? carrot storage?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Vida. It's. I don't know what's the distance between our house and the lake but I estimate it could be aroud 30-50m/98-164ft.

Here's also some pics from the forecourt of the rowhouse. Sorry for the quality of the pics, I caught them from a footage I filmed in the last summer and that's why them are what them are. There's a piece of forest and a little playground opposite the house (next to that road you can see in the first pic on right) but I'm afraid it has been zoned as building lots and in the future that quiet, arboreus environment with only few houses will turn a suburb.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

CheyAut I love the xeriscape around your house. I would like to do something like that with the area around our house. We have about 1 acre fenced off that I have to mow. I hate mowing grass


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I just live in a plain old two story brick house. Built in the seventies, luckily though, we removed the ugly pink carpeting, and now have all hardwood except for in the upstairs bedrooms(it is white though), and the living room(also white).

We are on about 6 acres I think? I don't know. BUT, we do live in the boondocks, so there are cows and farms all around us, and about 50 acres behind us that our neighbor owns(he is very old) that we get to go 4 wheelin on, riding horses, fishing, muddin, and playin with his cows.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Ahhh, gee... thanks.
> 
> I'm curious... where do you store the carrots in that house? Is that what those doors are for? carrot storage?


Well, while it is a lovely house, it does not have adequate carrot storage. The new barn is large and has much ore carrot storage. Plus, the extra acreage will allow us to produce more carrots.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Spyder's home*

Here's a picture of Sypder's home.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Here's a picture of Sypder's home.


Yeah..............hair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Yeah..............hair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:


You live in MEAN OLD farmpony's hair?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> You live in MEAN OLD farmpony's hair?


Well she does have long blond hair....and you know what they say about blonds....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Well she does have long blond hair....and you know what they say about blonds....


....they are the butt of all jokes?:wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my house 










And our back yard...









I wish we had horse property so I could have Sandie on site, but the barn where we board her at is only a 3 min drive away so I can't complain I guess!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW!! O.O! beautiful houses everyone


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

heres mine i actually found it on google from when it was on the market so ignore the little proof thingy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lovely houses


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

my house and Don's dog


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> WOW!! O.O! beautiful houses everyone


lol, um dont mean to be a downer, but on your signature, i think u meant to put endurance ? not enduance lol, just sayin u spelt it wrong.... if thats what the word was supposed to be haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was rushin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> I was rushin!!!!!!!!!


You were rushing?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she meant russian


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, russian ? nah, i think she meant rushing, cause she fixed now, back to endurance haha, it seems as tho she was rushing


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Geez Morganshoww11, calm down. She was being nice, you don't need to spaz out on her (one exclamation point and a thank you would have been fine, !!!!!!!!! is not really called for)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I think she meant russian


 
LOL

It seem that spazzing and rushing os a normal state of affaires for some people.:wink:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*sigh* to be truthful i am a bit or a spazz. and i did use the ! to be rude, or anything, extra ones make it better!

Joshie- cuz i wanted too


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, since we are all friends, you can come in the back door. Watch your step, I'm a lousy housekeeper. Don't say bad things about my deck either, I built it all by my lonesome, as well as the rail on my front porch on earlier photos.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Gosh you all have such beautiful houses!! I can't wait to get one!! I love looking at them. 

I only have 2 pictures of my parents place that aren't real great because they weren't meant to be of the house lol

It's an old farm house as well that's in constant need of work, but I love it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love green roofs on farmhouses  I've more than once admired your parents house in photos.


Walka, is that a real dog on your beautiful porch?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

:lol: Only in my imagination!

Bought him/her (?) for Don last year for Anniversary. Really want a real one, but our lives and schedules aren't dog friendly right now.

We move him around and our neighbors thought it was real for about a month. Then they noticed that while it changed locations, it never changed positions!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Here is mine... It still needs work.


farmpony your house is beautiful! What a view looking out over your pasture and horses. That porch with it's view would definitely be where I would start my day with a nice cup of tea.  Really like your barn too, can see it in the second picture. Very nice layout!

Vida, backdoor friends are the best. You did a great job on your deck. Gotta love a woman that knows how to use power tools! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

aaah, thanks walkamile! I need a porch swing... And vida, will you do my back porch? I'll have to post a pic of the back... I need a back porch, will you build my back porch?

As you can see, it's quite a big first step out of the kitchen and the laundry room....:shock:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooooh my FP. I think I'll use the front door.


----------

